# Throttlestop deleted Windows power profiles



## thwei (Oct 24, 2020)

Just wanted to test the Throttlestop software if it helps me with my problem. It didn't. But now I am left only with two profiles instead of 5 which I had set them up, and I am not sure if these ones below got changed.




Also there is a change in power menu from taskbar in such a way that I can't switch between power profiles. 



How can I revert all changes back?

Unfortunately I can't use system restore because I did not made any restore point before running Throttlestop, and the last one is from 3 weeks ago so unusable.


----------



## AOne (Oct 24, 2020)

I think it's impossible for ThrottleStop do any changes to your Windows. Are you sure there weren't any software/windows updates after installing it?


----------



## thwei (Oct 24, 2020)

Windows updates disabled by SledgeHammer. As soon as I started Throttlestop those settings which I mention in the first post disappeared. And 10 minutes which I spent with the software was figuring out how to revert all the changes back.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 24, 2020)

@thwei - ThrottleStop did not delete any of your Windows power plans. What version of Windows 10 are you using?

Windows 10 has a feature where it likes to hide the power plans that are on your computer. The slider in the system tray to change power plan settings is only available when you are using the Windows Balanced profile. If you switch to the default Windows High Performance profile or to the default Windows Power Saver profile, the slider will disappear.

Switch back to your Balanced profile (Zrownowazony) and the power slider should reappear.

How did you create the additional power plans that you were using? Did you import them from a file or did you duplicate one of the profiles that you already had? If you duplicated one of the profiles that Windows likes to hide then that profile you created might now be hidden.

I will send you an updated version of ThrottleStop that handles the Windows power plans better but it might not be able to solve the problem you are having. Microsoft would prefer if everyone only used the Balanced profile along with the power slider it provides in the system tray.


----------

